# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Dojenje i tate

## Lucija Ellen

Lijep tekst.
Ali kroz njega naidjoh na pricu Benovog tate.
Rasplako me covjek, evo, mokra mi tastatura.   :Heart:

----------


## kloklo

I ja se svaki put raspekmezim na taj tekst. Schaphra, majstore    :Kiss:

----------


## Arkana10

> I ja se svaki put raspekmezim na taj tekst. Schaphra, majstore


isto, 
jos sam i ovaj i taj tekst isprintala mm-u  :Love:

----------


## meda

ja mm-u isto poslala link, i on poceo nadobudno citati, uopce nije skuzio da je njegova i dorianova slika gore  :Grin:

----------


## tap3ah

Cure, ak` nije problem ..... kakva priča, kakav portal, gdje je to i mogu li ja to vidjeti i pročitati??
 :Sad:  
Tnx  :Grin:

----------


## Natasa30

> Cure, ak` nije problem ..... kakva priča, kakav portal, gdje je to i mogu li ja to vidjeti i pročitati??
>  
> Tnx


http://www.roda.hr/index.php

----------


## anjica

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=2105

----------


## curly mama

:Klap:

----------


## alenka.lucija

:Smile:  Benovom tati
 :Kiss:  mome mužu koji i dan danas trči za svaki prohtjev mene i naše Lucije dok smo "na cici" pa valjda isto "crni pojas sedmi dan".
A imamo prohtjeva...Hvala ti mužu jer bez tebe bi sto puta već dehidrirala, a ponekad i skrenula  :Love:

----------


## curly mama

samo prijedlog... 
bilo bi super kad bi svi "komentari na tekstove s portala" imali link na tekst





> tap3ah prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, ak` nije problem ..... kakva priča, kakav portal, gdje je to i mogu li ja to vidjeti i pročitati??
>  
> Tnx 
> 
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/index.php

----------


## Zorana

I meni je tekst odlican, a i sama imam muza koji je uvijek bio velika podrska i svjesna sam koliko ona znaci kad je dojenje u pitanju.

----------


## Brunda

Tekst Benovog tate mi je uvijek gušt pročitati. Baš predivno   :Heart:

----------


## imela

Stvarno prekrasna priča, i nakon nekoliko čitanja   :Klap:   :Heart: .

----------


## jelenak

nažalost, nije nam svima tako ljepo ...

----------


## Extreme

tek sad sam pročitala priču Benovog tate.. točno se vidi koliko cijeni svoju ženu što mu je rodila prekrasnog sina.. jako lijepo  :Smile:

----------

